# husqvarn 970 case spiltting tools



## backhoelover (Jul 23, 2016)

here is how you split the cases on the 970 series saws that has the crank case stuffer 
1. here is tools got them from husky 


2. here is how the tools hook up 


3. here im using the echo bearing tool to pull the bearing from the case.


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 23, 2016)

correction on first pic. i didnt get the old puller from husky they came from my fil lol


----------

